#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

*      ...
    
         ..

 |   |

    ..   
  ..  ...
     ..    ..         ..
      ..      

   
||     ...       
      ...        
       ...    || 

       
      
 

 :::::   ...   :::::

         
     
 
           :         :
    !    !    ! :       : (        )  

        ǿ 
 
 ::::    :::::


   

       :(     )|71 :  |

    
   

    : (           )|39 :  |
   :(      )|72 :   |

 | |  ...

 
::::::::::
     
         

    :
 (            ) |168 :  |    : (      ) |60:  |
      :
 (    )    
  ::::::
   
  :::::::: 
  -        18810
 -       555600
   :

  -                42   -   -   
    


    :141/240/16564      : BMISEGCX140
     :  01015151575 

 [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 hra.egypt@gmail.com
 [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
     ! 
   : (    ) |24: |
     !!

 
 
 : (      )|103:   |
    
 
--|         ...          ..
--|   ...

  ||  ...        ||





[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*See More:

----------


## Mohamed

* 


 [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


  [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
** [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

** [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



  [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**

*

----------


## Mohamed

* 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



------------------------

 


   |      |   


   |    |  

 
 


 -----------------
 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*

----------


## VALKISTURR

Hi,

First of all, I apologize if this is not the right place to ask, but I've been wondering for a while...

Is there any place (website, internet broadcasting TV station, radio etc.) broadcasting news about what is happening in Syria, Egypt, Palestine/Israel conflict etc. , using English language, that is not controlled by any government and is not biased? I mean I would like to know as close as possible to the truth about what is happening, about what do ordinary people think and believe, not government officials...
I've searched and found a few places, but still I have my doubts, I would like to get a feed-back from someone who is actually living there.

Thanks very much in advance for your recommendations.

Best Regards!

----------


## Mohamed

> Hi,
> 
> First of all, I apologize if this is not the right place to ask, but I've been wondering for a while...
> 
> Is there any place (website, internet broadcasting TV station, radio etc.) broadcasting news about what is happening in Syria, Egypt, Palestine/Israel conflict etc. , using English language, that is not controlled by any government and is not biased? I mean I would like to know as close as possible to the truth about what is happening, about what do ordinary people think and believe, not government officials...
> I've searched and found a few places, but still I have my doubts, I would like to get a feed-back from someone who is actually living there.
> 
> Thanks very much in advance for your recommendations.
> 
> Best Regards!



Dear brother very thanks for your interest,  may this site help you know  and i will update it for you soon 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ameer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

